# What is your bucket list(s)?



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Let this be a fun, optimistic thread. As people, we have certain goals or aspirations that we hope to achieve at some point of our lives, aka bucket list. List down what are your bucket lists! 


The following are in my bucket lists, as of now.

1) Get a degree
2) Travel around the world.
3) Fall in love and get married someday 
4) Watch the sunrise
5) Write a book <3
6) Do something with life, maybe make a difference in people's lives through my writings? Depends on the opportunities that may arise, I hope I get a chance, though.
7) Become a mother 
8 ) Learn another new language
9) Buy my own house and car.
10) Hope to tell my kids/grandkids some day about what an awesome life I led  

These are all that I have for now. Share your bucket lists too


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

Finally a sunshine I can indulge in! I can't think only in term of 'bucket list' though, need to integrate that somehow to my whole vision.

First & foremost.. and might be a journey for a life time too:

_To become a FREE (hu)man. The JOKER CARD._​
= TO BE MYSELF ANYWHERE ANYTIME
= to freely express myself without restrictions. 'good' & 'bad'. including to freely _not_ expressing myself!
= to skillfully BREAK life RULES & BEND them to my favor, _mwahahahahahaaa..!!_
= to be a MASTER LIFE PLAYER
= to do whatever profession I want at the moment (I'm not sticking into just one)
= to freely choose the kind of adventures I'd love to have
= having enough, BIG energy to do anything I want without fear!

to reach the state where _*MONEY DOESN'T MATTER, DEATH DOESN'T MATTER.*_

in short, first of all: to BREAK OUT OF THIS JAIL!

***
o.kaaay.. so once I'm free, what I'd LOVE to do?









* back to my piano lesson
* take over deviantart with my painting bombs, wooohooooo!!!!
* playfully write my personal insights on my multiple blogs out there, then publish them into books for fun sake!!
* back to my French & Spanish self-taught courses, & considering taking some professional lessons
* maybe become a translator of those languages

* go on hiking trips, learn mountaineering & survival stuff!
* take on shooting sport, CLAY SHOT it is!
* learn butterfly knife tricks, yeaah!!








​
* learn magic tricks, considering occasionally performing amateur magic acts! because dexterity is charming.. ehm! 








* take Aikido class, full presence all the time! be a master!
* maybe become an Aikido teacher? lol

* take a vocal course
* get a saxophone, learn it, master it
* get a flute (the long one) or if possible shakuhachi (maybe just borrow - it's very expensive!), learn it, master it
* compose music & if my vocal talent is possible, perform my own songs!

* maybe enroll again in a university to learn a completely different thing I haven't tried: say, archaeology! or linguistics or whatever Robert Langdon is taking! this time absolutely for fun & challenge!! (as opposed to survival or too strict sense of life purpose.)_ "What are these people debating so seriously? I'm here just for the lulz! Mwahahaha..!":haha_to become that Rancho in "3 Idiots"!
* join a big expedition finding a lost civilization or something. write the adventure in an original Midori traveler's notebook!
* maybe become an amateur detective
* become a cat photographer
* (aaaand.. many more fun stuff I can think of is coming!)

* meeting my perfect spouse! :heart
* go on road trips with him (either using car or our own high-spec motorbikes), yaaaay!! Transylvania here we come (or Transfagarasan road & Trans-Siberian railways.. and castles ooooh.. castles! and mountains! and fog and raaaaiinn!)!! :grin2:
* or simply peacefully sipping coffee in a cafe in France.. somewhere somehow I don't have to be _that_ stylish to get respected.
* or simply enjoying our lives full of pleasant surprises & adventures each day! _"Hey, how 'bout skydiving tomorrow, hon?"  _

conclusion: to become an unstoppable ROCKSTAR!










Why all these dreams (_'wishful thinking'_ you said??!)? Because eh, where else I can be free except in my imagination?!! ..for NOW. 
​


----------



## Dark Jewel (Jul 18, 2014)

I don't really have one, :/ . The only things I really want out of life are to make friends and get married... those don't seem likely to ever happen.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

-get drivers licence
-get kids and support said kids
-see radiohead live
-visit Pienza again
-visit other parts of Tuscany
-visit a city that used to belong to ancient family.
-ride a camel
-see an actual baby elephant
-see the noble musk ox in its natural habitat
-publish at least one art book
-exhibit my art
-try clay sculpting
-drive or ride on a Vespa


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

mainly travel.

would like to see north america, south america, some more places in europe and possibly japan. australia would be nice to visit too.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

~ Have steady income
~ Be able to drive by myself
~ Have medical and dental insurance
~ Move out of mom's house
~ Find true love
~ Watch the sunset with my partner
~ Go skinny dipping
~ Lay out and watch the stars at night
~ Have some close irl friends


----------



## yourhomie (May 1, 2016)

- live life to the fullest, yolo
- travel round the globe, a culture-fanatic so yep
- hopefully at some point, find someone I actually love


----------



## vsaxena (Apr 17, 2015)

* Make more money. *

* Become more successful at my career. *

* Find a wifey or convince my preferred wifey to stop being so difficult, lol. *

* Turn Regimes into a Republican. *

* Get fully cut (physically). *


----------



## shana (Mar 9, 2009)

- Travel the world
- fall in love and maybe get married, then have kids
- get independent from my parents, so I have control over my life and they don't
- get my own place
- get to be an adult in life and make my own decisions and mistakes in my life


----------



## Owlbear (Dec 3, 2015)

My bucket list is a lot less grand lol

Little things mixed with big things, like try this kind of coffee or hike on a mountain. I try to write one thing down each day.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

- Win back-to-back MVPs (which I practically already have)
- Win a finals MVP
- Win 5 more rings so I can be in the MJ discussion
- Be in 50-40-90 club for at least 3 other seasons
- Win another 3-point contest


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I want a masters degree. If I ever manage to do this, I know I'm gonna say when I finish, "I want a PHD". I'm never satisfied.

I want to get a few articles published in magazines. hoping to get my first one published by the end of this year.

get married. buy a house.

live in several different towns/cities before I die.

have a job I'm proud of and find intellectually fulfilling.

be at least mostly mentally healthy / recovered from my issues.


----------



## bfs (Jan 9, 2015)

- Get a job making 100k or more

- go to japan if i can deal with the social anxiety


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

lisbeth said:


> I want a masters degree. If I ever manage to do this, I know I'm gonna say when I finish, "I want a PHD". I'm never satisfied.
> 
> I want to get a few articles published in magazines. hoping to get my first one published by the end of this year.


When I did my graduate degree I wanted to get a research article published, having that opportunity was something I was extremely excited for. But I ended up feeling overwhelmed by the rest of the courses, and too nervous about going through the whole process, and I ended up never doing that. Ultimately it didn't effect my career because I wouldn't have had the grades to get into academia anyway, but I really wish I could have had something actually published while I had a chance.



lisbeth said:


> have a job I'm proud of and find intellectually fulfilling.


I have this, I still hate going to work and constantly want to quit or die.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

- Learn another language (Latin, Biblical Greek, Hebrew, French, Spanish, or German - either one of those)

- Learn to code

- Skydive

- Visit Europe and Rome before it turns into a ****hole filled with migrants

- Read all the books on my reading list

- Acquire personal good habits and virtues 

- Volunteer


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I created one years ago and I've marked a whole, whole lot off of it.

I guess if I was to create one now it would be these...off the top of my head, so probably leaving tons of things out, and in no particular order though....

~ help my kids learn to drive
~ watch my kids graduate hs and college
~ be in their weddings, and have father/daughter dances with my girls
~ become a granddad (but that one can wait a loooong time) and watch them hold their own babies in their arms
~ Take my son deer hunting
~ Taking my kids on an awesome vacation (that's about to happen, six weeks from today)
~ finish my degree (finally)
~ camp out on the beach for at least 24 hours
~ spend NYE in Vegas
~ skydive
~ have six-pack abs
~ finish my book list (is pretty big)
~ watch the sunrise and sunset with my kids (probably will happen in 6 wks on vacation)
~ take a vacation in Ireland
~ take a cruise to Alaska
~ swim with a dolphin
~ pick up the guitar again (I know how to play but just haven't in years)
~ get (another) tattoo
~ learn to snow ski


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

***Somebody remind me to properly post in this thread sometime tomorrow - I'm too lazy to do it now lol***


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

*who I want to be right now?*



Prince Adrian said:


> conclusion: to become an unstoppable ROCKSTAR!











wind + fire voice..
and confidence is always inspiring.​


----------



## Explorer5 (May 25, 2016)

--Have a relationship like most others had in high school (fun, lighthearted, full of curiosity, free from "adult issues" intruding as much as possible)
--Along with the last one, be able to go with a girlfriend to something like a high school dance. I'm not in high school anymore, so it wouldn't _really_ be a high school dance, but I hope I have friends with whom I can organize something similar
--Have a close friendship
_Now, going in a completely different direction_
--Get to the point where I can express my imagination in some kind of art, and be somewhat satisfied with the finished product
--Design and make (or have someone make) a protein molecule that can be put into an actual biological system and "work".
--Make some sort of contribution to medicine, or to biology that is ultimately useful for medicine


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

-Travel to Italy
-Master drawing
-Get a blumpkin
-Awaken the sleeping beast
-try dmt
-go on a trek through the Amazonian jungle before stupid humanimals destroy it
-try my hand at art collecting


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

SaltnSweet said:


> Let this be a fun, optimistic thread. As people, we have certain goals or aspirations that we hope to achieve at some point of our lives, aka bucket list. List down what are your bucket lists!
> 
> The following are in my bucket lists, as of now.
> 
> ...


lol.

My own thread. Still the same bucket lists. Hope I get a chance to experience all of this,


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

A the moment:

- make friends
- NOT feel like such a waste of space all the time
- transfer schools
- find a part time job when I transfer schools
- find better distractions for myself to take away the thought of not having any friends
- pick a major, instead of just being undecided (still)


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Find someone


----------



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

*My bucket list*

Go to New York with my boyfriend 
Go to Las Vegas
Go to Toronto
Visit Schlitterbahn water park
Get my own car
Have my own house
Ride a horse ( I apparently rode one when I was 5 but I do not remember it)
Learn to speak another language 
Star gaze
Watch a sun rise
Get a tattoo
Be brave enough to drive to another city without freaking out
Get in shape. ( I. Trying to lose weight now. I'm in the 150s but I would like to be at 140. Also would like to build some muscle)


----------



## Em Ha (Jul 27, 2013)

Great to see all those bucket lists!  Good luck with achieving all of your goals and enjoy all of it, most importantly.

I, however, have no list of sorts and I like to leave it open to be honest. I have a general direction and clear idea but I'd rather leave it all open and just go with the flow. My feeling. Go wherever life takes me. Achieve and overcome everything that passes by.


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

I like lists so...

- Grow my hair long, become a hippie surfer and live a completely hedonistic lifestyle, getting drunk, partying and having sex while I travel the world surfing the most awesome breaks.
- Get my boating licence and a boat, learn to sail
- Learn to play guitar and play the piano again
- Skydive, bungee jump, mountain climb, scuba dive, ski, snowboard
- Get my motorcycle licence and motorcycle 
- Get my pilots licence and fly small planes and helicopters
- Become fluent in a dozen languages
- Travel to every country in the world flying first class
- See the aurora borealis
- Watch every Formula 1 Grand Prix in person
- Be a great photographer and exhibit my work
- Workout in the gym, be happy with my body and go skinny dipping
- Own my own business buying and restoring classic cars
- Own several mansions in my favourite places in the world
- Have great friends, relationships and eventually wife and kids who I raise to be happy, confident people free of any mental illness...


----------



## railcar82594 (Mar 1, 2016)

- make a lot of money
- get back into shape
- pilot's license, from GA to commercial. maybe get a job as a charter pilot.
- get better at tennis to 4.0
- fluent in the two languages I'm weak at
- home with a self sufficient setup, and some garden or farmland.
- have a few good friends if possible
- maybe wife and kid, long shot. worried kid will pass on the the autie mental illness.
- maybe try once to own/run a business with enough money.

It's all difficult and could mostly all be stymied by SA.


----------

